
PurseIO » Spend Bitcoin on Amazon, Buy Bitcoin using a Credit Card - ca98am79
https://purse.io/
======
xxxmadraxxx
My maths must be way out here, or the intarwebs is throwing up some very weird
exchange rates. If not, this a collossal rip-off.

Most favourable exchange on there for Amazon UK at the mo:

* Buy someone's £46,85 wishlist and receive 89,66mBTC

* 1 mBTC = 13,33 US Cents

* 89,66mBTC = $11,95 = £7,11

So, spend £46,85 to buy £7,11 worth of Bitcoin. WTF??!! Even VirWox is better
value than that!

